# New- please help!



## Mrs.K.lost (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello all,
I need some advice because I’ve been searching for answers all night and still cant decide whether my marriage is destined for the divorce heap or not…
I do everything I can to keep him happy but I get nothing even close in return. My husband has become so grumpy and controlling to the point that I am now seriously depressed.
The sadness I feel is almost unbearable and I’ve tried to tell him this but he just says he’s sorry and expects me to move on. But I cant and now I resent him.
We are both 35, no kids and been together 13 years, Married for 2. I still love him but I cant keep living in a marriage where I feel unappreciated, unloved and looked down upon. Please offer advice if you have any?
Much appreciated, Mrs. K.


----------



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm sorry you're feeling bad. The bright side is that you don't have children together. It will be one less factor in the divorce mess, if it comes to that.

What is he unhappy about? What are the specific issues?

How is he controlling?


----------

